# VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!!



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Ok, im thinking about doing a VR6 swap in my 85 Scirocco, has anyone done this before?? What are some of the problems im going to encounter with this swap and how could I get around it?? Is there anyplace where I can get instructions on how it would be done? This way if I do decide to do it I can save a bundle doing most of it myself.

Thanks


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (Optimus234)*

First instruction on the list: Get lots and lots of $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (Optimus234)*

Get ready to fabricate a subframe or WELD the VR6 rear subframe onto you unitbody.....
Major work.....I'd go for the G60 it's less of a headache. either that or get a MK2 GTi or Jetta to swap into..

In a word it's too much work.... turn back now.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (citat3962)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Get ready to fabricate a subframe or WELD the VR6 rear subframe onto you unitbody.....
Major work.....I'd go for the G60 it's less of a headache. either that or get a MK2 GTi or Jetta to swap into..

In a word it's too much work.... turn back now.[HR][/HR]​I second that. A VR6 swap into a Scirocco is cool, but a lot of work. I wouldn't undertake it myself. "Turn back now" is good advise, but don't worry. Their are other engines that are probably actually much better than the VR6 for a MKI swap. 
Other 4 Cyl engines, like the G60 or 1.8t are good choices because they bolt up no probs ( although the wiring is going to be a nightmare! ), and can look almost stock in your engine bay. Plus, those motors weigh much less than the VR6 ( I've been told about 200 pounds less ), and that helps your handling. Give it some thought...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (Optimus234)*

everything mentioned above and also either stregthen the lower radiator support and motor mount setup, or make a complete custom support altogether. I had a stock engine in my 16v and it is heavely broken from just a urethane motor mount.


----------



## oldskool industries (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (Optimus234)*

link!
VR6 Scirocco 



[Modified by oldskool industries, 12:17 AM 12-20-2002]


----------



## xyxang (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Scirocco swap, HELP!! (Optimus234)*

If you have to ask....?? Anything is possible of course. There is a yellow scirocco vr6 on jwelty's page and here are some pics of one I saw at waterfest 2002. It was pretty sweet except that there were no motor mounts!!! The vr6 engine mount brackets were bolted solidly to the chassis.....hmmm.
















Ryan


----------

